# BuckWing Bobb'n Head Deer Decoy Give Away



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

In...TTT


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Im in....TTT


----------



## Swiper (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm in! TTT


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

oh, i put im in on my email...lol

im in...


----------



## moose13 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

*pick me*

Im in


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

In again. :darkbeer:


----------



## Pat Miller (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## swampfox (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm In


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

entered.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Count me in...


----------



## ksfarmboy (Jul 12, 2007)

entered but no conf. email............


----------



## AirForceVet (Nov 24, 2005)

in again thanks.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm in...TTT


----------



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*Im IN*

Im in I could have used one today!!!!:wink:


----------



## Illinois Buck (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm In


----------



## kosy1993 (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm In!!


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

Im in


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm in but I'm still waiting on my e-mail confirmation.


----------



## mt3dhunter (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm In


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Im in too


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm in!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

I'm in.


----------



## Deer Stabber (Dec 24, 2003)

Im in!! would love to try one of these, looks like it would work.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm in, never been very lucky but a blind squirrel will find a nut every now and then.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm In


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm In


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm In


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

IM in!


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## delawarearcher (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm in, thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

Im in


----------



## biotroller (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

Im in. Thanks


----------



## grumpygregg (Aug 21, 2007)

Im in


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm in......ttt


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm in!!


----------



## BigOtis (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm all in!


----------



## nrut2 (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

I'm in, Thanks


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

Im in.Thank you


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

I'm in

Where in Whitehall are you guys?


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

i'm in!


----------



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

Im In TTT


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm in....Thanks!!


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

"I'm In"


----------



## peep sight (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm In


----------



## KZ3 (May 27, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

"I'm In" 

FF


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

im in!!!


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

I in.Thanks.


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## glockman55 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm In....To Win


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

im in


----------



## rockwaters18 (May 3, 2005)

I'm in, Thanks.


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

"I'M IN"---- hope to put it to good use!


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

*Decoy*

I'm in


----------



## muzzleblast42 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm In:shade:


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm in!!!


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

"I'm in"


----------



## pchunterpa (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## PAhunter53 (May 19, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Sleazy_E (Mar 3, 2006)

Count me in...


----------



## jcsanders79-xt (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm In


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I'm in.:teeth:*


----------



## Smitty77 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm In


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

I am in.


----------



## pl8ime (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm In


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Im in !


----------



## hawgkiller (Jul 22, 2006)

im in


----------



## tpriest (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## BrushSniper (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## mattchu4321 (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm In


----------



## Crainkbait (May 14, 2007)

Im In as well


----------



## ASeriousHunter (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

*in*

im in...


----------



## buckwing (Oct 31, 2007)

Dredly said:


> I'm in
> 
> Where in Whitehall are you guys?


Just off of Route 145, about 2 miles north of the mall. FYI were a manufacturer, we don't have a retail store there.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

*In!!!!!!!!*

"Im In":thumbs_up:blob1::moose2:



Bowman:elch:


----------



## KJH2005 (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm In


----------



## jacobpourciau (Aug 7, 2006)

*Im in*

Im in..........


----------



## generalbegg (Oct 12, 2007)

Pick me please!!!!!


----------



## ponderer (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## greg22 (Nov 25, 2003)

*in*

Im in


----------



## OPP (Mar 13, 2003)

*I'm in*

I'm In 
thanks OPP


----------



## longbeard0309 (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm in.......Thanks for the chance


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm In


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## BoDucker (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## mjacobs576jq (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## love2heargobble (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## trackwalli (Aug 16, 2006)

*Hey*

I"M In


----------



## Bowhunr (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## JRod_88 (Aug 6, 2007)

Im in!


----------



## forgeguy (Mar 9, 2006)

i`m in


----------



## alaskan_coondog (Oct 19, 2005)

*IM in!*

Im in


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

*i'm in*

i'm in love to try one.. thanks.


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm in. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

In like flynn :wink:


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

*I'm In*

I'm In


----------



## Bowtech_MI (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm In!


----------



## cowboybow (Mar 17, 2006)

Im in!!!!


----------



## Jaydogg (Jul 30, 2007)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm in! 

.....Just got my confirmation! 

*You have now been entered for the Bobb’n Head Deer Decoy giveaway!*


----------



## bigbuckboy (May 19, 2007)

im in:tongue:


----------



## donphelps (Mar 9, 2007)

*Im In*

Im in


----------



## jdearmon (Jun 7, 2006)

*"I'm In"*

"I'm In"


----------



## CamG (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome! I'm in!


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm in, can't get the decoy her soon enough.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm in...............


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm in. :wink:


----------



## BigBendBowhuntr (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Muddy41 (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm in!!

Thanks for the offer!!!!


----------



## Evanryan (Apr 7, 2007)

*Contest entry*

Im In!


----------



## bostoned (May 4, 2006)

I am In!


----------



## doninva (Jan 2, 2005)

*ttt*

I'm in thanks.


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

Im in.


----------



## kimmieJ (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I am in decoys awesome Badbow


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm In!


----------



## machinegun74 (Jul 24, 2005)

Im In


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## HOYT 17 (Apr 17, 2006)

im in


----------



## bennymj171 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Double Dee (Aug 9, 2004)

*Archery Talk Deer Decoy Give Away*

I'm in.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm in! Thanks.


----------



## Canusayhoyt (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

im in


----------



## i_arch_360 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm' in


----------



## silbowhunter (Nov 29, 2004)

*I'm in*


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

Im In 
Thanks Alot


----------



## bridog (Jan 11, 2005)

*I'm In*

I'm in ....


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

in


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm in...


----------



## velocity vic (Mar 4, 2007)

"I'm in"


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## BrowningYukon (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm in...


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## bowfool12 (Jun 19, 2006)

i am in!


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

*I'm In*

:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## shedhunt0 (Oct 28, 2007)

i'm in !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOSH4555 (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## SwitchBuck (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm in!!!


----------



## gethuntin (Nov 23, 2004)

im in


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

*Im in*

Im in


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

I just wanted to be original and say I'm in too...


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## esoxsmd (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm In


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

im in


----------



## stuckonstoopid (Jul 1, 2006)

in


----------



## fatboyte (Mar 29, 2006)

i'm in and will have a ton of fun hunting with it


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Me To*

I'm In !


----------



## edforgolf (Oct 31, 2007)

"I'm In"


----------



## tbones54 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Im in*

Im in


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm In


----------



## alloutdoors (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*yeah buddy*

I'm in


----------



## nuke-shtr (Jun 12, 2004)

*decoy*

I'm in for sure!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm in....If I ever get an email back from you guys...


----------



## Wakerobin (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm In


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

"I'm In"


----------



## Weim (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## Carguy40 (Oct 7, 2007)

*I'm In!!!*

I'm In!!!:wav:


----------



## kulprit (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## bowhuntdeer (Jun 29, 2005)

*who won*

did they say who won yet


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

I never got an email response. Did everyone else?


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

Pine Tag said:


> I never got an email response. Did everyone else?


Yes, I received an email confirmation from them. 

Their website says nothing about a winner yet. :sad:


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone win yet?


----------



## buckwing (Oct 31, 2007)

*Contest Winner*

*Congratulations!!!*​
*BoDucker​*
*You have won the BW-500 Bobb'n Head Deer Decoy Contest.*​


----------



## BoDucker (Oct 7, 2005)

I WON!
I would like to say THANKS to Buckwing for having the contest. Thanks ! I am looking foward to using the decoy.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Congrats - good luck with it. 

Thanks to Buckwing for the contest!


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

BoDucker said:


> I WON!
> I would like to say THANKS to Buckwing for having the contest. Thanks ! I am looking foward to using the decoy.


Congrats! That is great and good luck.


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

**


*Congratulations!!!*​
*BoDucker​*


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for having the contest. That Bobb'n Head looks pretty darn cool.


buckwing said:


> *Congratulations!!!*​
> *BoDucker​*
> *You have won the BW-500 Bobb'n Head Deer Decoy Contest.*​


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

Walleye Joe said:


> *Congratulations!!!*​
> *BoDucker​*


Whens the next contest?


----------

